
Blockstack releases full details for token distribution - lycurgan
https://blockstack.org/blog/blockstack-token-sale
======
Lowgain
I'm reading the token whitepaper, and I came across the section mentioning
"proof-of-burn" as a way to gain Stacks:

    
    
         With proof-of-burn mining, miners destroy a proof-of-work-based cryptocurrency (currently Bitcoin) to get tokens
    

This seems strange to me - in a blockchain such as Bitcoin where the total
number of coins are limited, wouldn't this make the bitcoin community want
Blockstack off their chain?

Maybe I am missing something, or the amount of bitcoin destroyed will be
negligible?

~~~
ismaelbej
Bitcoin has a limited supply, so the less available the more valuable each
remaining piece becomes.

But I'd guess you will only burns Bitcoins if you get something of more value.

------
TyGeorge
The Future Is Near!

------
parths
NEAT! looks promising.

What are your thoughts?

